# تـــمــويـــل



## ابوسالم (11 أكتوبر 2011)

من يبحث عن تمويل لمشروع 
او تمويل برهن عقار 
او تمويل شخصي
من يرغب بتمويل يرسل رسالة بتفاصيل القرض المطلوب
ابوسالم
0565650833​


----------



## tjarksa (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تـــمــويـــل*

الله يوفقك يابو سالم .


----------



## جنان الخلد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: تـــمــويـــل*

بالتووووفيق لك يااارب ....


----------



## ابوسالم (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تـــمــويـــل*



جنان الخلد قال:


> بالتووووفيق لك يااارب ....



كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تـــمــويـــل*

الله يوووفقك


----------



## جوو الرياض (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تـــمــويـــل*

مووفق يابو سالم


----------



## ابوسالم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تـــمــويـــل*

موفق بإذن الله ... . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جوو الرياض (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: تـــمــويـــل*

فالك التووفيق ابو ساااااالم


----------

